# WOC Graphic Garden



## iadoremac (Jun 15, 2009)

Pics originally posted by The Perfect Score, What do you guys plan on getting I think the lipsticks in the lipbags are too light and the e/s dupeable.


----------



## SoSoSteph (Jun 15, 2009)

I can't say I'm all that interested. Nothing in the Graphic Garden Collection has caught my attention. 

I am waiting on Color Craft.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 15, 2009)

This will be one of the rare occasions where I join Team No. I am skipping this collection


----------



## Lovey99 (Jun 15, 2009)

I am a little interested in the Graphic Garden pallette.  I need to see the pallette and swatch it before I commit to buying it.  I am more interested in colour craft.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 15, 2009)

I didn't even think about posting these pics here...good looking out, IadoreMac..... Ladies I'm getting both palettes... well I have pre-ordered both the eye palettes because the colors reminded me of Beauty Marked, Freshwater, and coppering.... this is why I didn't buy any e/s when I placed my F&F order..... I wish I would have swatched the colors...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But based on the comments now I'm thinking I may cancel the pre-order for the shadows and just get the two brush sets.....


----------



## miss sha (Jun 15, 2009)

I think I'm going to end up skipping this as well. I was SO excited for the gorgeous packaging, but after seeing swatches, there's nothing I really want anymore. I'm looking forward to Euroistocrats, and even then I only want like two or three things.


----------



## miss_primer (Jun 15, 2009)

I was going to get one of the eyeshadow palettes but i am skipping those.  I also was thinking about the brush sets.  They look kind of bad.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So nothing for me.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_This will be one of the rare occasions where I join Team No. I am skipping this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Let me join ya in Team no!  I'm actually saving for the Love that Look collection in the Fall.


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 15, 2009)

Yay! for team NO!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

eh, gotta see swatches first. i'm pretty good with everything i have. all i need is that damn 226 brush and i'm going on a serious no-buy for at least a month.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey guys! My local Nordstrom has most of the Graphic Garden stuff out and I have to say I was blown away! The colors were rich, bold and bright! Both color palettes were made for WOC and I am preordering both tomorrow! The pics really don't do these justice! Please go look at these if you can. If you're new to mac or just need to beef up your naturals the look boxes are FAB! I have so much I really don't NEED one (or any of it), but I think I'll get one anyway! This collection really does rock. The warm palette is SO hot!! It's really pretty and juicy! The cool is just freakin awesome! I simply couldn't make up my mind and I didn't want to. Both palettes here I come! (NC45 for reference)


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_Hey guys! My local Nordstrom has most of the Graphic Garden stuff out and I have to say I was blown away! The colors were rich, bold and bright! Both color palettes were made for WOC and I am preordering both tomorrow! The pics really don't do these justice! Please go look at these if you can. If you're new to mac or just need to beef up your naturals the look boxes are FAB! I have so much I really don't NEED one (or any of it), but I think I'll get one anyway! This collection really does rock. The warm palette is SO hot!! It's really pretty and juicy! The cool is just freakin awesome! I simply couldn't make up my mind and I didn't want to. Both palettes here I come! (NC45 for reference)_

 
Thanks! I did see them in person, but like I said I was dumb and didn't swatch them.. but to me the colors look  very similar to some colors MAC already has out. So since I have very few MAC e/s this will be a nice way for me to catch up.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...l-09-a-135285/

great WOC swatches provided by KYOTO


----------



## elongreach (Jun 15, 2009)

I knew this was a no go for me from the start.  I'm not a fan of the tiny palette and brushes.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_Hey guys! My local Nordstrom has most of the Graphic Garden stuff out and I have to say I was blown away! The colors were rich, bold and bright! Both color palettes were made for WOC and I am preordering both tomorrow! The pics really don't do these justice! Please go look at these if you can. If you're new to mac or just need to beef up your naturals the look boxes are FAB! I have so much I really don't NEED one (or any of it), but I think I'll get one anyway! This collection really does rock. The warm palette is SO hot!! It's really pretty and juicy! The cool is just freakin awesome! I simply couldn't make up my mind and I didn't want to. Both palettes here I come! (NC45 for reference)_

 

im too poor to read this. you just HAD to say this huh?? LOL dammit!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 15, 2009)

Eh, Blah.  I have yet to come across a palette in the last 3 years that interests me.  I'll pass on all of it.


----------



## makeupcowgirl (Jun 15, 2009)

Going to pass on this. Just bought 3 brushes during the F&F sale. At my MAC quota.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_Hey guys! My local Nordstrom has most of the Graphic Garden stuff out and I have to say I was blown away! The colors were rich, bold and bright! Both color palettes were made for WOC and I am preordering both tomorrow! The pics really don't do these justice! Please go look at these if you can. If you're new to mac or just need to beef up your naturals the look boxes are FAB! I have so much I really don't NEED one (or any of it), but I think I'll get one anyway! This collection really does rock. The warm palette is SO hot!! It's really pretty and juicy! The cool is just freakin awesome! I simply couldn't make up my mind and I didn't want to. Both palettes here I come! (NC45 for reference)_

 
No no no no no, I am certain that everything is terrible. I can't hear you..!


----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm passing on this collection. Everything looks dupeable!

Bring on Colour Craft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit to Add: The pink in the nautral set looks like swish and the brushes look really bad!!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm getting both brush sets. That's all.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 29, 2009)

I was just in the swatch thread and, on the poster's hand, to me that one color in the Graphic Garden palette looks a lot like Mood Ring from Heatherette.  Still, this collection doesn't appeal to me, either.


----------



## VAQTPIE (Jul 10, 2009)

I pre-ordered the Fresh Cut (warm) palette on Wednesday. The MA did my eyes with it and it was gorgeous!  I feel like it's a great buy for me because I'm just now getting into eyeshadows.  It'll be a great starting point while I work on building my collection.  I purchased 3 eye brushes during F+F, so I will definitely not be using the brush in the palette.


----------



## gabi03 (Jul 15, 2009)

So i was going to pass on this collection and get some stuff from color craft today. But honestly that collection didn't wow me at all, i got assemblage and that was it  BUT just for giggles swatched the blue palette for graphic garden. OMG beautiful, they're pigmented and rich, i fell in love. Best of all, the girls at the counter today allowed me to preorder today and pick up today. So i walked out with purchase in hand, now only if NARS would let me get that Modern Love palette i'd be happy. If this was something you were interested in, call and ask them if they'll allow you to get your stuff before that hecktic anniversary sale (i try to stay far away from nordstroms on that weekend).


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 15, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Baby Blooms Lip Bag?  I'm thinking about getting this and the Fresh Cut palette.


----------



## sassyvirgo (Jul 15, 2009)

I ordered both palettes & the baby blooms lip bag the lip gloss sold me !!

Check out my color craft haul 

YouTube - akaKreole's Channel


----------

